# Man tattoos cats so they have matching tattoos



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't even get my head around this.

A SICK pet owner has caused outrage across the world - by giving his cat a TATTOO.nts

Tattoo artist Timur Rimut, from Tatarsan, Russia, has inked a necklace design on the moggy with the words Carpe Diem, Latin for 'seize the day'.

Rimut, 24, has an identical tattoo on his own chest and a tattoo portrait of the hairless sphinx on his arm.

The unfortunate feline went under anaesthetic for the painful treatment - and video footage shows him passed out on a table while Rimut gets to work with the needle.

Seemingly unaware of his cruelty, Rimut then poses proudly for photos which show their matching tatts.

For reasons of taste, we feel unable to reproduce the harrowing footage on this site.

Animal rights activists are furious at the abuse of trust, with YouTube users queuing up to condemn the sick stunt.

NewLifestyleMentor posted: "This is the ultimate in animal cruelty. I can't understand how an animal owner could do this to their pet. Totally sickening!"

HaileyIsAGoddess added: "The cat doesn't give its consent to be tattooed. You rob it of its rights by forcing it asleep only so you can decorate it with what you want. Cats are not colouring books."

This latest outrage is not the first time a sphinx cat has been tattooed in Russia.

Moscow woman Oksana Popova had her cat sedated for three hours so a tattoo of the Egyptian pharaoh Tutankhamen could be inked on its chest.

Sick cat owner gives pet a tattoo to match his own | The Sun |News


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What a cruel, selfish idiot
Poor little cat


----------



## startru (Feb 16, 2012)

Disgusting. Poor cat!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

i seriously cant explain how angry this made me 
that guy is a SICK TWISTED MAN WHO OBVIOUSLY DOES NOT CARE ABOUT THE WELFARE OF HIS CAT::mad2:
IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!
HE DESEVES TO BE POOED ON BY AN ELEPHANT, HUNG BY HIS UNDIES ABOVE A LIONS ENCLOSURE THEN THROWN OFF A CLIFF AND INTO A VOLCANO :mad5: then eaten by vultures............


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor cat. Some people make me sick. 
What is the point in that????

Note to self: Never upset Ingrid25


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> Poor cat. Some people make me sick.
> What is the point in that????
> 
> *Note to self: Never upset Ingrid25*


was just thinking the same!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

well:ciappa: to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
just a warning- avoid me when im angry about things like this, coz i am deadly serious!


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

People like this should be banned from having any animal. Pets look so much nice and happier being left how they are they are not design models, or at least shouldn't be.


----------



## margarethayes (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor cat, shame on person for sketching tattoos on cat.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought this was just a sick joke, till I Googled tattooed pets
Now I think it's just sick!
Personally, I'd like to see it classified as animal abuse and have some kind of laws against it. Those animals must feel the pain, why on Earth would anyone put their pets through it if they are supposed to love their pets.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

For f*ck sake, i get really sick to death of hearing stories about animal cruelty when will it just STOP its so unfair!!!!
pets have emotions and feelings, what if the cat doesnt want a tattoo!? the poor thing cant talk, so the person just goes ahead with it, doesnt look good, doesnt look cool!

who the hell does he think he is, should be bloody ashamed!
im trying my hardest not to swear but its very difficult!

the bloke should get hung, and for the cat my heart really does go out for him!

Pets do absolutely nothing to deserve the amount of sh1t they go through from "animal owners!" makes my blood completely boil !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

Ingrid25 said:


> well:ciappa: to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> just a warning- avoid me when im angry about things like this, coz i am deadly serious!


Same...I can just about remember one time when I was six years old, at a pub with a river at the back....two ten year olds had caught a trout fry and had drained the water rom their bucket and were poking the struggling fish.
The red mist descended. 
I remember the fish being thrown back, and two boys twice the size of me running crying back to their mothers.  lol
(i remember being six, but what the hell was I doing 5 minutes ago???:mad2 
Seriously, though...what ****************************************************************
Would do that to their cat!?!:mad2::mad2:


----------



## kenrichatkins (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't even realized why is there some kind of people like this one.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

there are no words


----------

